# Score!!!!



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bought a rebuilt Ridgid 300, drive and foot switch only at an auction yesterday for $375.00.

A fairly new Virax ProPex expander with all of the heads 3/8" up to 1-1/2" and two new batteries still in the original packaging for $300.00.

Two Dewalt Timber Wolves in very good condition for $50.00 each and a brand new Milwaukee V28 bandsaw (tool and case only) for $175.00.

I also bought 6 pallets of new, still in the box PVC DWV fittings from 1-1/2" to 3" for $500.00 -- I'm still going through back invoices for prices, but a price tally of just the 1-1/2" fittings stands at $435.00:thumbup:

I love these auctions.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Man that sounds like the score of the year. Congratulations!!! I have thought about auctions, but every time I have gone to one, the product sells for way to much.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Bought a rebuilt Ridgid 300, drive and foot switch only at an auction yesterday for $375.00...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The Ridgid 300 for that price is unbeatable.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Man that sounds like the score of the year. Congratulations!!! I have thought about auctions, but every time I have gone to one, the product sells for way to much.


 Most of the auctions I go to have minimum starting bids, but the liquidator for this auction didn't stipulate minimum bids.

It was a pretty thin crowd, too -- About 30-35 people.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> The Ridgid 300 for that price is unbeatable.


 We have two others on stands for taking to jobs, but I've always wanted one to mount on a rolling work bench at the shop for the smaller jobs.

We set it up this afternoon for a test run and noticed that the wiring for the forward/reverse switch is backwards -- Not a big deal considering the price.


----------

